# Orion NT 100 RED



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't know these came in red.

Rare Old Scool Orion NT 100 Dual Mono Block! | eBay


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't either. Must have been a one off or something. Never seen one before.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's pretty faded. But I know Orion changed how they coated their amps after the 1st gen. (I don't actually know, I was told that).

Do you think it could have been purple at one time? That would be a pretty crazy stretch though.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

According to the Automotive Audio that introduced the XTR's they made the marbling pattern by injecting smoke into the anodizing process of the HCCA color. I know the XTR100 I have is a LOT lighter than the XTR200 I have. The XTR100 I have looks a LOT like this NT does, almost exactly in coloring.

Someone could have found a way to mimic the XTR coloring on an NT but I don't see how. The lettering was machined after they were anodized.

Maybe it was a VERY early run NT.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who's to say for sure exactly why this amp is like it is. And this is in no way an attempt to discredit the seller. I'm just a big fan of Orion, so I soak up all the info I can. But when I run into something like this, my eyebrow raises because it's different.

I have a couple issues of Automotive Audio. God those are fun to look at!


----------

